# Reloading bench?



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Could use some basic advice on building a reloading bench. On vacation this past weekend we were in Wal-Mart and The Babe forced me to buy a Rock Chucker set! The agony of it all! 

I feel traumatized...

Anyway, to make the best of a bad situation I need to build a bench. My carpentry skills are, um, limited. But I've build a couple simple desks so far. Main issues I'd like your advice on is how big to make the top and how thick to hold the pressure from the single stage loading. I aim for doing my loads in stages; one night to deprime and throw it in the tumbler (she made me get that, too!), one night for priming, and then one for charging and seating. So my bench top doesn't have to be huge, just big enough. It also needs to be thick enough and I'm not sure of good and economical material. Thoughts and suggestions?

ciao!

leam


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Frist you have to figure where you want it, and then build accordingly. Here's a picture of mine and it's 55"x23" right next to the computer in the day room. Mine had to be inside on count of health issues.


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

After talking it over with The Babe, I moved the idea from a nice sized bench in the garage to a small closet shelf. I lose space as I'm down to 2'x4', but I gain climate control and lockability. We have been talking about pulling up the carpet in the house and trying some other floor material and I've volunteered the reloading closet as a practice area. That helps The Babe and gets rid of the carpet for me.

My shelf is 3/4" plywood with a thin veneer top. Didn't really care about the veneer but they didn't have thick sheets in regular. It'll give it a slightly nicer look, anyway. Have the RC mounted in a test run and actually de-primed one whole case! Then went back to clean up, sorting the brass, and planning tomorrow's finishing work. 

Pic's when it's somewhat presentable.

ciao!

leam


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Leam how did you know what was on my mind about posting some pictures.









Don't forget a weapon too.


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Can't post pics of weapons yet, mine's still at the dealer. Local sheriff of a metropolitan county, has difficulty hiring people that can do a 15 minute job in less than 3-4 weeks. However, while I wait for this evening to get the finishing materials and hopefully do the work tonight or tomorrow, here's the task and materials list. I'm not a great craftsman or carpenter but include this so others with my lack of talent can see how easy it is.

1. Discuss the idea with your spouse and see if they have any suggestions. In my case it helped me get from the garage to the closet. Not only can I stay warmer or cooler as the season demands, but she's happy that we're going to do something to improve the house. She also couldn't find a beter solution than the closet. Of course, she can close the door on me...

2. Measure and figure out how you're going to operate before you buy any hardware. I had to use a hammer and a small nail to find the studs in the wall, and they weren't the usual 16" apart. That means you need to get some spackle to cover all the little holes in the wall. 
a. Read the directions on the Rock Chucker or whatever. Make sure you know how it's going to be used before you try to use it.

3. Inventory your tools. I used a skil saw (though a power saw would have been better), rasp, drill (small starter bit, screwdriver bit, and 3/8" wood bit), measuring tape, hammer, nails (will change to screws when I have long ones), sandapaper, sanding block, bench that could brace for my sawing, square, carpenter's level, pencil (you'd be surprised how many folks only use pens)

4. Get your materials. I used a 2'x4' peice of plywood with a nice veneer finish. Will need to stain and varnish it but it will look better. Cost about $16 at Home Depot. 2 sets of 3/8" carriage bolts (2-2 1/2" long), 2 neoprene washers for the top of the RC, and several metal ones for the bottom. More washers lets you get just the right firmness on the bolt because I also recommend you get the rounded top washers for the bottom of the bolt, under tha table. Should save lots of scraping of legs. Also used 2 short (2') peices of 2"x4" lumber as the side braces. These will need to be sanded down so that you don't get splinters.

5. Take your time and assemble. Pull up your chair and find the height you want the bench to be. Take your pencil and mark *under* whatever you're using as a bench top. That will show you how high your 2x4 bracers need to be.
a. Make sure the bracers are solidly in place and level. Check the level both front to back and compared to each other.
b. If you use nails, remove any hang-ups on the other side of the wall.
c. The Rock Chucker has a semi-rounded edge that pushes against the benchtop. Rasp that down slowly so it fits into the bench and does not wobble side to side.
d. Once the RC sits firmly against the bench, pencil in the slots for the bolts. Drill one, put in the RC, and then start the drill on the other. That should give you a nice tight fit.
e. Clean up your sawdust and other bits before you consider everythijng done. 

6. Pop a primer or two and enjoy the fruits of your labor!

ciao!

leam


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

leam said:


> 1. Discuss the idea with your spouse and see if they have any suggestions.
> 2. Measure and figure out how you're going to operate before you buy any hardware.
> 3. Take your time and assemble. leam


That's kind of what I did. 
1) My wife wanted a bigger bench.
2) Did that.
3) See #2

Here's the result. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow, my instructions were GOOD! :smt082 

ciao!

leam


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

leam said:


> Wow, my instructions were GOOD! :smt082
> 
> ciao!
> 
> leam


Yup, they sure were. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Hmmm.

Looks good.

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> That's kind of what I did.
> 1) My wife wanted a bigger bench.
> 2) Did that.
> 3) See #2
> ...


Is that *Three* or *Four* reloaders sitting on your bench? Just how big of a work crew do you employ?

WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Is that *Three* or *Four* reloaders sitting on your bench? Just how big of a work crew do you employ?
> 
> WM


Just 3, you met the work crew. :smt033


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Just a thought: No matter how sturdy it is, its no good unless its rigidly fixed in place. Bolt it to a concrete floor, or reinforce wooden flooring.

Bob Wright


----------

